# 2015 Tarmac Sport Matte Orange - How hard to Clean



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

This may be a silly question so don't laugh too hard at me  All my bikes are gloss finish. I really like the 2015 Tarmac Sport in the Matte Orange. My question is how hard is it to clean with the Matte finish? The reason I ask is I had a matte blue finish on a motorcycle several years back and it seemed as though it really showed rag wipes as well as after multiple cleanings it almost seemed as though it faded. I am one to keep my stuff in top notch condition and always like a clean bike. Anyone have personal experience with this or even an opinion? Thanks.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Had a Matte Roubaix. Washed it with warm soapy water, with a soft bristle brush touching every Sq CM of the frame. Gently hosed off muck and suds, and took my leaf blower to it. Looked like new every time, but it was pretty new until I sold it at 8 month old. The mistake is touching a rag/towel etc to it. Unless you have a perfectly lint free cloth.


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

I had a matte Pinarello, I used AutoGlym Tar remover, cleaned streak free, just don't use a naked hand to hold it or you pass the oils back to frame in the form of fingerprints, admittedly mine was black so and any touch was obvious.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Microfiber towel and Windex. Works like a charm.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

smoothie7 said:


> This may be a silly question so don't laugh too hard at me  All my bikes are gloss finish. I really like the 2015 Tarmac Sport in the Matte Orange. My question is how hard is it to clean with the Matte finish? The reason I ask is I had a matte blue finish on a motorcycle several years back and it seemed as though it really showed rag wipes as well as after multiple cleanings it almost seemed as though it faded. I am one to keep my stuff in top notch condition and always like a clean bike. Anyone have personal experience with this or even an opinion? Thanks.


I have a 2015 Epic Expert WC in the same orange color and I dont have problems cleaning it at all. 
I put it up in the stand, spray it down lightly with water and then simple green. Brush it with a soft bristled car wash brush and then rinse it down and repeat one more time. Squeaky clean! 

I just let it air dry and put it in the sun and it works great!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

carbonLORD said:


> Microfiber towel and Windex. Works like a charm.


This.

But I use the color and perfume free stuff from seveth generation. Biodegradable. Also known as the WD-40 foaming bike wash. 

Just do it after every ride, takes a couple minutes. When the drivetrain is dirty then you can do a full wash.


----------

